# Oats for Post Post Workout Meal (Dinner)



## r0dxx (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello, sorry for another dinner question lol. 

I was just wondering I get home from gym at 6, have shake with banana, then 1 hour later at 7...I have dinner. Then I have CC/Almonds at 10, and go to sleep by 10:30.

I was just wondering if a cup of oats was fine for dinner? I usually have brown rice, but I'm looking for alternatives. I never really thought of having oats for dinner. I would probally have oats, almonds, and chicken breast and some broccoli of course. I'm leaning towards oats because 1 cup is very calorie dense (300 cal) and I am low on my calories today, because I had a small lunch. 

Also is having 45-55g carbs for dinner (5th meal of the day) too much? On my old schedule I use to have fat/protein meals for my last two meals of the day. But I have to stick with the same workout time, because I am in a group with some amateur bodybuilders and they really work me out hard!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2006)

You can have oats in any carb meal you want.  IMO, oats are a slightly better carb source than brown rice anyway.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Hello, sorry for another dinner question lol.
> 
> I was just wondering I get home from gym at 6, have shake with banana, then 1 hour later at 7...I have dinner. Then I have CC/Almonds at 10, and go to sleep by 10:30.
> 
> ...



Stop posting questions!!  





lol j/k.


----------



## r0dxx (Jan 16, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You can have oats in any carb meal you want.  IMO, oats are a slightly better carb source than brown rice anyway.



Honestly 85% of my carbs come from oats, I love them too much and there soo good for you.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 16, 2006)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Hello, sorry for another dinner question lol.
> 
> I was just wondering I get home from gym at 6, have shake with banana, then 1 hour later at 7...I have dinner. Then I have CC/Almonds at 10, and go to sleep by 10:30.
> 
> ...


By all means. Also if your using them for a PWO meal, grind them as this will result in a faster acting carb. 

Tough


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 16, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> By all means. Also if your using them for a PWO meal, grind them as this will result in a faster acting carb.
> 
> Tough



Will instant oatmeal work the same way, without the grinding?


----------



## r0dxx (Jan 16, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Will instant oatmeal work the same way, without the grinding?



Yes. Or you could use Quick Oats...

But for PWO I usually use Dextrose/Banana as my carb sources.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Will instant oatmeal work the same way, without the grinding?


instant oats has lots of added crap in it - and so what exactly the GI does will depend on what they added...  

But quick oats will have a higher GI and will be more rapidly digested than old-fashioned rolled oats (larger surface area).


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Try this....Arrowhead Mills Steel Cut Oats 
1. 8g fiber per 1/4 cup
2. Extremely easy to eat


----------

